# Possession Limits for an extended trip.



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

eyecatcher said:


> Just be sure to read the local regulations so you know what is a days limit and what is a possession limit.


    
Reading the regulations is *ALWAYS* a great idea.


----------

